# Attempted coup in Saudi Arabia



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like trouble in the Middle East

Reports coming in of attempted coup

Report: Gunfire outside king's home in Saudi Arabia - Breaking News - Jerusalem Post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ruh ro!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Ruh ro!


I tried to post this on Facebook and got blocked!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> I tried to post this on Facebook and got blocked!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I wonder if it was because it was from the Jerusalem Times?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> I tried to post this on Facebook and got blocked!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fakebook.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How many of our most modern aircraft and weapons are parked in revetments over there? A coup in Saudi could make a few rifles in Mexico look minor in comparison.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's a tweet from Ahmad Nasser Al-Shathri, who is on the scene.

"A coordinated, malicious disinformation campaign attempted to convince people that there was a heavy exchange of fire in Alkhozama neighborhood and that the King is under threat. Patently false, I passed by the neighborhood on my way to dinner and it’s business as usual."

Other reports state a drone flew too close to the palace and was shot down.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And tomorrows head line will blame Trump. After all there was peace in the middle east under Obama.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Here's a tweet from Ahmad Nasser Al-Shathri, who is on the scene.
> 
> "A coordinated, malicious disinformation campaign attempted to convince people that there was a heavy exchange of fire in Alkhozama neighborhood and that the King is under threat. Patently false, I passed by the neighborhood on my way to dinner and it's business as usual."
> 
> Other reports state a drone flew too close to the palace and was shot down.


Yup. A quick search found a toy drone flew too close to the palace and got smoked.

Little chance of a coup against the House of Saud. The military is fully vetted, and no coup will have a chance without the full support of the military.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Yup. A quick search found a toy drone flew too close to the palace and got smoked.
> 
> Little chance of a coup against the House of Saud. The military is fully vetted, and no coup will have a chance without the full support of the military.


It was obviously a false story to hide this one: Verne Troyer, 'Mini-Me' in Austin Powers films, dies at 49 - CNN https://apple.news/AU9lGfyc9Tpeg6x3ShD1AAg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

House of Saud guard carries AKs right and those aren’t that good for drone kills probably were a lot of shots fired...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> It was obviously a false story to hide this one: Verne Troyer, 'Mini-Me' in Austin Powers films, dies at 49 - CNN https://apple.news/AU9lGfyc9Tpeg6x3ShD1AAg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually knew Verne. His best friend (also a little person) played in a band with some guys I knew. He was a nice guy but very shy. Definitely had a drinking problem. Because of Verne I got to meet Billy Barty before he passed away.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I actually knew Verne. His best friend (also a little person) played in a band with some guys I knew. He was a nice guy but very shy. Definitely had a drinking problem. Because of Verne I got to meet Billy Barty before he passed away.


he actually has quite a legacy. The term 'mini-me' has become part of the culture. How many of us have said 'thats my mini me ' or 'shes your mini me'. It's pretty cool. too bad he passed so early.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I actually knew Verne. His best friend (also a little person) played in a band with some guys I knew. He was a nice guy but very shy. Definitely had a drinking problem. Because of Verne I got to meet Billy Barty before he passed away.


Don't be so quick to judge Verne as having a drinking problem. At 4 ft tall it only takes 1 beer to do a fella in, huh?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trap shooting at drones with an Ak47,s sounds like a lot of wasted ammo.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Trap shooting at drones with an Ak47,s sounds like a lot of wasted ammo.


But fun.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I actually knew Verne. His best friend (also a little person) played in a band with some guys I knew. He was a nice guy but very shy. Definitely had a drinking problem. Because of Verne I got to meet Billy Barty before he passed away.


Amazing that he was a victim of alcohol, yet was also a Human tripod, according to Michael Caine.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Amazing that he was a victim of alcohol, yet was also a Human tripod, according to Michael Caine.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

A couple heads might get knocked off.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Amazing that he was a victim of alcohol, yet was also a Human tripod, according to Michael Caine.


All in all, not such a great look.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Annie said:


> All in all, not such a great look.


I personnel have no verification, only the word of Michael Caine....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You guys are a riot. LOL.


----------

